# Regulators shut down banks in 4 states



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

making 26 US bank failures this year

"The pace of bank seizures this year is likely to accelerate in coming months, FDIC officials have said"

Banks shuttered in Fla., Ill., Md., Utah - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

pdx,

I cannot get the link to work - can you copy / paste the information here?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Try this one.

FDIC: Failed Bank List

Here's the list.

Bank Name City State CERT # Closing Date Updated Date 
Centennial Bank Ogden UT 34430 March 5, 2010 March 8, 2010 
Waterfield Bank Germantown MD 34976 March 5, 2010 March 8, 2010 
Bank of Illinois Normal IL 9268 March 5, 2010 March 8, 2010 
Sun American Bank Boca Raton FL 27126 March 5, 2010 March 8, 2010 
Rainier Pacific Bank Tacoma WA 38129 February 26, 2010 March 2, 2010 
Carson River Community Bank Carson City NV 58352 February 26, 2010 March 2, 2010 
La Jolla Bank, FSB La Jolla CA 32423 February 19, 2010 February 24, 2010 
George Washington Savings Bank Orland Park IL 29952 February 19, 2010 February 24, 2010 
The La Coste National Bank La Coste TX 3287 February 19, 2010 February 24, 2010 
Marco Community Bank Marco Island FL 57586 February 19, 2010 February 24, 2010 
1st American State Bank of Minnesota Hancock MN 15448 February 5, 2010 February 12, 2010 
American Marine Bank Bainbridge Island WA 16730 January 29, 2010 February 3, 2010 
First Regional Bank Los Angeles CA 23011 January 29, 2010 February 3, 2010 
Community Bank and Trust Cornelia GA 5702 January 29, 2010 February 3, 2010 
Marshall Bank, N.A. Hallock MN 16133 January 29, 2010 February 3, 2010 
Florida Community Bank Immokalee FL 5672 January 29, 2010 February 3, 2010 
First National Bank of Georgia Carrollton GA 16480 January 29, 2010 February 3, 2010 
Columbia River Bank The Dalles OR 22469 January 22, 2010 February 2, 2010 
Evergreen Bank Seattle WA 20501 January 22, 2010 February 2, 2010 
Charter Bank Santa Fe NM 32498 January 22, 2010 February 2, 2010 
Bank of Leeton Leeton MO 8265 January 22, 2010 February 2, 2010 
Premier American Bank Miami FL 57147 January 22, 2010 February 2, 2010 
Barnes Banking Company Kaysville UT 1252 January 15, 2010 February 3, 2010 
St. Stephen State Bank St. Stephen MN 17522 January 15, 2010 January 26, 2010 
Town Community Bank & Trust Antioch IL 34705 January 15, 2010 January 26, 2010 
Horizon Bank Bellingham WA 22977 January 8, 2010 January 12, 2010


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

that weird the yahoo post is gone here's another about the same thing

Regulators Shut Down Banks In 5 States


----------

